# MySQL Hangs

## kuteninja

I know MySQL is not hardware, but I believe that this hangs are because some hardware related issue...

This is the output from dmesg: http://pastebin.com/rSKrpDFE

And this is the usual information:

- emerge --info: http://pastebin.com/vvWQpsxG

- uname -a: Linux sql16 2.6.30-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Mon Jul 6 04:45:28 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

- make.conf: http://pastebin.com/q6ZFA3Rr

I don't know where to start looking... could you give me a hint ?

- It could be the hard drive...

- The memorys might be failing...

- Maybe it's just the reiserfs journal service...

- Is it kernel / software related ?

----------

## audiodef

If MySQL is the only program giving you this kind of problem, then something is wrong with MySQL. If you had hardware trouble, your entire system would be screwy. I don't think it's reiser. I've used MySQL with reiserfs. 

Maybe try re-emerging MySQL. 

You've got ~arch. Sync, world update and switch to gcc 4.4.4, then emerge -e world. If nothing else, it should smooth things out a bit overall.

----------

## kuteninja

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Maybe try re-emerging MySQL. 

 

I've not touched this server for like months, there has been not any software changes lately.

Although, there seems to be a newer version of MySQL... it wouldn't hurt to try...

I'll give an update soon if it keeps failing.

----------

## madchaz

you're getting page faults and an out of memory at the end. Sounds like mysql is going into an infinite loop somewhere. If you follow processes while it tries to start, you see it spawning a shitload of them?

----------

## kuteninja

 *kuteninja wrote:*   

> I'll give an update soon if it keeps failing.

 

Well, after an "emerge -Du portage mysql" to update the services, it seems to be a bit more stable now.

I'll try a kernel update too, but thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Mad Merlin

Actually, it sounds like you're running out of memory and swapping yourself to death. Eventually the OOM killer kills the offending process (mysqld). Check your mysql config, you're probably letting it use more memory than you have.

----------

## audiodef

 *kuteninja wrote:*   

>  *kuteninja wrote:*   I'll give an update soon if it keeps failing. 
> 
> Well, after an "emerge -Du portage mysql" to update the services, it seems to be a bit more stable now.
> 
> I'll try a kernel update too, but thanks 

 

If you want to update your kernel, check out Pappy's Kernel Seeds.

----------

